# opinions please!!



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I have tubs of strings that I finally decided to use up and made lots of little blocks out of them. I also love flying geese, so I made up a ton of those and used both to make these modified Road to California blocks. These are only the ones I laid out..I still have LOTS more of them and none of them are sewn together yet. So, I am wondering what you guys think of them. Too busy? Okay? My feelings won't be hurt, so please be honest! I have lots of ideas to use these guys if I choose not to lay them out like this. One minute I like this, and the next I don't! HELP!!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh I like it, but of course I love scrappy quilts. Are you going to do the center blocks in a solid? maybe to set it off more.
Keep us posted.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

NO! Not only NOT too busy--it's just beautiful the way you have combined the colors. In fact, while I like the idea of a string quilt, the finished product always seems ho hum to me. But not THAT!!! Keep going!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Love it! Are you going to put dark in the corners, where the floor is showing through.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

love it as it sits/lays on the floor


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I vote with the others. I like it just the way it's laid out. Dark setting squares and a dark frame. I can't wait to see it finished. If you really don't like it, i can help by taking it off your hands for you.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

It's stunning!!!! Why change a thing!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

While I think all the newer color-coordinated patterned quilts are pretty, old-fashioned scrap quilts are still my favorite, guess that's because it's what I learned on with my grandma, and I love yours just the way it is! It is busy, yes, but in a good way. As others said, I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Me too! Dark color to set it off!! Nice!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love it! It's perfect the way you have it laid out. As the OP said, some dark squares and a dark border will finish it off.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Gorgeous, just gorgeous, what angle did you cut the strings on to get that block? Is that 45 degrees? I love it.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like the makings to two, separate, beautiful quilts. I'd separate the geese from the stings. I'm more of a regular quilt person.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh, I meant strings! Hate those typos.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I like it just the way it is!
Heidi


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Lookin good! I agree, use a dark square for the "floor blocks" and the same thing for the frame.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I only have 2 words to say.....Love it!!!!!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm with everyone else. I like it. And I'd go with dark squares to set it off.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It looks great! I think black centers would really set it off!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

it is great!


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I think it looks great.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh MacaReenie I think it's really crappy and you should just box it up and send it to me to get it out of your hair and start a different one....You know I'm just messing with you...I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job..can hardly wait to see it finished & quilted..you always do such wonderous work!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I am with the others...I lOVE IT JUST LIKE IT IS....
bopeep


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am going to keep it as is and did plan on using a black fabric I have had FOREVER as the middle squares. Will post as I make progress, but I am really enjoying taking my time on this one, so who knows when that will be! lol


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## BittyBee (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree with maxine. It's absolutely horrible. Just box it up and send it to me, I'll do away with it for you

not really, It's absolutely beautiful!! :goodjob:

Scrap quilts are my absolute favorite! Maybe I'll end up with enough scraps to do one someday. It seems that I always end up using my fabric scraps for smaller projects and then never have enough to do a blanket.


----------

